# Would You Call Animal Control?



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Last night Rocky and I had an incident while we were walking. (Here is the link to the thread, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=999715&page=1#Post999715)

I was thinking about this today, and the more I thought about it, the angier I got. OUr situation turned out ok, but what if someone was walking with their pup and a child in a stroller, or what if these dogs just decided that they could "take" what every animal they were trying to intimidate?

I am arguing with myself about whether or not I should call animal control and report these people or not. This is not the first time we have been approached by their dogs and I am sure it wont be the last time. 

Just wondering, it you were in this situation, would you file a report with Animal Control on these people? 

Edited; I cant figure out how to do one of the nomal pole things.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Of course I would report them. What happens if two young girls are walking their small dog? Maybe those GSDs just barked and growled because you had a GSD and other adults with you. If they see a smaller dog and kids, they might be more aggressive. Bottom line is -- people are required by law to keep their dogs on their property, they are not allowed to run loose and terrorize people.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I would directly talk to owner in a friendly way before getting animal control involved.Also registered letter to owner might be way to go as well.Personally I trust myself before system which can be underactive or over active in their response.Please do NOT suppose what might have happened to someone else and concentrate on your own issues.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I wouldn't call animal control if it was the first time. The second time it had happened, yes I'd call.

We have a pair of pugs 2 blocks over. Now these are not german shepherds and there are only 2 of them.

The first time they charged my dogs, Luther was still alive so it had to to have been almost 4 years ago. Luther tossed one of them like a salad and the other one ran away. No owner around.

The second time they charged me, Morgan barked at them, they ran away. Woman owner was there, she didn't make any effort to correct or collect her dogs.

The third time was early last summer, I had the twins in the double wide stroller, James was walking on my right, Morgan on my left. The pugs charged us, James yelled at them, one of the grabbed him by the ankle. James kicked it and Morgan grabbed it. I screamed at the owner that he better come get his dogs.

He wasn't apologetic so I called animal control. I showed A/C the tear in my son's sock and said I wanted to file a complaint.

The FOURTH time those dogs charged me, the kids were in school and I had Morgan and Otto both with me. The pugs ran across the street to charge us, barking at us. Morgan let out a warning WOOF. They both stopped. The owner came to collect them and apologized to me. I gave him an earful that he needed to get a fence. Amazingly, I didn't swear!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogI would directly talk to owner in a friendly way before getting animal control involved.Also registered letter to owner might be way to go as well.Personally I trust myself before system which can be underactive or over active in their response.Please do NOT suppose what might have happened to someone else and concentrate on your own issues.


If you could safely get on to the property yes, talking to the owner would might be an options. Dh has actually tried to talk to the owner from the street before when he had the other male shepherds. Doesnt go so well when you have a 120 lbs shepherd charging at you.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI wouldn't call animal control if it was the first time. The second time it had happened, yes I'd call.
> 
> We have a pair of pugs 2 blocks over. Now these are not german shepherds and there are only 2 of them.
> 
> ...


This isnt the first time and I am sure I am not the only person this has happened to. We live on a country type road. People not only walk their dogs on our road, but also their children.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

DSudd stated this was the NOT the first time these dogs had charged her. These owners are obviously unconcerned and irresponsible and I have found that with people like this, if you attempt to talk to them in a courteous manner, you wil most likely be greeted with some expletives. The best way is to let AC or the police handle it. People need to think about not only themselves, but also what could happen to someone else n the neighborhood; after all, isn;t that part of being a member of a community - getting involved, speaking up and looking out for others?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I totally apologize if I misunderstood your situation.For personal reasons I just hate getting animal control involed as a first reaction.I just can't help thinking it is NOT the dogs fault but the owners and with breed discrimination the dog will wind up with the short end of the stick.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

TTall I understand you feeling on this and that is why I am trying to do the right thing. I would hate for these pups to end up in the shelter, but with them running wild, someone is going to get hurt or they could end up getting hit by a car.

If we could talk to the owner I would try, but after yesterday there is no way I would try to get on their property.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

If only we could save them all! I am soo glad I am not where you are.I wish maybe someone could come in with a catch pole and take these GSD to a better place-know it won't happen -wishing you the ability to do the right thing in a bad situation.Magical thinking I know but wish we could catch pole them and take them to a place where there bad begining could be a good start.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

yes, I would call. 
Here, if Aniaml control comes out and picks up loose dogs, the owners get fined. Maybe if she gets fined enough she will take more 
precautions. 
i dont think it is good or SAFE for a pack like this to be running looose. It takes the wrong person to come along, like a child who screams and runs to make this turn BAD. 
I would definately call!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree. I am just wondering if ANimal control would take them or warn them. Last male had three bites in a month and I havent seen him since. Maybe I should go chat with the K-9 guy up the road.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I would definitely file a complaint with A/C, especially since she had the GSD with a history of biting THREE other people - she doesn't seem too concerned with keeping her dogs under control. After reading your message, these dogs sound like they could also be dangerous. It's better to call A/C now than hear that they mauled a kid or dog later.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I would most definitely call. 

And I don't think you can let this dog:


> Quote:
> Last male had three bites in a month and I haven't seen him since.


color your judgment. Three bites in a month sounds like an unhappy, unstable, and/or unhealthy dog. It doesn't mean that Animal Control will automatically pick up and euthanize the pack of GSDs that accosted you. 

Please note I used the word "pack." 

One dog running loose can be a real problem. But three dogs running together forms a pack. Packs will do things that any of those dogs acting independently might never do. 

I do understand that sometimes dogs get loose despite the best intentions of a conscientious owner. But this is repeated behavior. Your Dh tried to talk to the owner, and the owner clearly realizes these are aggressive dogs, but does nothing. Therein lies the difference.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Remember, you are reporting on the dogs, but you are really reporting the owner. They are the one called to task, fined etc. While that may result in a negative reaction upon or against the dogs, you have to protect yourself now and for the future. If the dogs are forced from the owner, then they have a chance of getting rescued out etc from the AC. But what happens if the situation is allowed to continue. Then you might wish you had called previously. I don't think you have a choice, especially since there is a history already.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddI agree. I am just wondering if ANimal control would take them or warn them. Last male had three bites in a month and I havent seen him since.


If this is the case, I would call the police. TONIGHT before any more time goes by. 

The police are more likely to write a ticket for nuisance dogs. 

Make sure you mention that you are ill and that your sister was walking your dog with you and small children were walking with you. Be sure to mention the children... and how scared they were. Cops don't like it when little kids get scared by big dogs.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto to the comments above. You don;t want to find yourself next week or next month saying "why didn;t I report that owner and his dogs?" after you've just seen a news report that the dogs killed a dog that was being walked or mauled a child. It may not happen, but why take the chance?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I already sent an emial to animal control. I pointed out not only the danger to people but also the potential danger to the dogs, (we dont have much traffic, but most people fly down our street) I also stressed the fact that it is not a gsd fear thing because I have one.

I did give all the information, the children, my medical condition, and my concern for the pups and the safety of our neighborhood. I also asked them to keep my anomoyous because we are the only people in the near vicinity with a GSD. Trust me people know who me and Rocky are. We have a K-9 officer at one end of our road so I will ask him when I see him. He always have 3 or 4 gsd's running in his back yard.

I also gave my cell number in case they need anymore info. Hopefully these people will get a ticket and wake up.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I pay no attention to the "what if's" -- They don't count for anything with me - they're moot and just speculation. Go with what happened, that you want to be able to walk your dog without this BS. That should be enough. 

Here I have had shouting matches with one neighbor who repeatedly and intentionally had her dogs loose. Finally I started calling A/C. It took several times but she finally got the message. Still needs a reminder every once in a while. [She had the audacity to suggest that I walk my dogs somewhere else!]


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Recently, one of my dog walking customers had problems with a neighbors sharpei mix. This dog charged my clients golden while I was out walking him. I was able to fend the dog off without incident. I told my client about it. A week or so went by before that sharpei mix full out attacked my clients golden. As my client stood there in the street screaming and try to kick the sharpei mix away, another neighbor ran up and beat the dog off with a shovel. The cops came out, gave the owner a ticket, warning, blah blah blah. A week or so later, the dog attacked another neighbor's cocker but they never reported it. Come to find out, that same dog also attacked a beagle and charged barking at numerous kids. If all of those folks had also reported these incidents, it wouldn't not have come down to the NEXT attack where this dog almost killed a yorkie. 

As a former Animal Control Officer, it's my opinion that you should report these people.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Already done last night. I have dealt with AC previously so I should hear back from them today. 

Hopefully they will not give out my name, but whatever ends up happening, we are safe and hopefully the pups will be also.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It really depends what mood I am in. When I first read this before taking the link to the incident, it jumped in my head, "report them." It sounds a little like Nazi Germany. 

On the other hand, these people are irresponsible. Someone IS going to get hurt. German Shepherds and their owners (all of them) WILL take a hit. 

I think that the only reason no one got hurt was that ALL OF YOU stood your ground. If just one of you would have broken and ran, I expect someone or all of you would have been bitten. German shepherd bites are nothing to sneer at. I am glad it turned out as it is, but it takes an experienced dog owner to KNOW not to run, scream, strike at the dogs, etc. 

If I had a cell phone, I would have called the police. I would have given them the address, told them to call the residents and have them call off their dogs while they are enroute to the scene. I would explain that you had a child with you and the dogs would not let you move on, they were circling. It was an emergency situation and that is what police and sherriff are there for. To **** with Animal Control in that situation. If the police want to drag them into it, they can do that. 

Now that it is over, I don't know. For every call your local authorities have for a type of dog, I am not sure if this goes into the mix when they are considering breed specific legislation. In the midst of the battle I wouldn't worry about that. I think what I would do is write a few very choice words on legal letterhead, or have your lawyer do that, and explain what WOULD have happened had one of their dogs bitten one of you. I would keep it short, and simple so they would read it and understand that you are not joking.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerIt really depends what mood I am in. When I first read this before taking the link to the incident, it jumped in my head, "report them." It sounds a little like Nazi Germany.
> 
> On the other hand, these people are irresponsible. Someone IS going to get hurt. German Shepherds and their owners (all of them) WILL take a hit.
> 
> ...


I think that that is a good idea IMHO. Good luck! Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> For every call your local authorities have for a type of dog, I am not sure if this goes into the mix when they are considering breed specific legislation.


But Sue, for every BITE (and you know this pack of dogs will eventually bite, and perhaps kill), that makes it even worse. 

I would also follow up with a letter (to the A/C supervisor, mayor, other elected officials) and in the letter I would say basically, I'm a GSD owner, and I'm tired of irresponsible dog OWNERS making my dog's breed look bad. Animal control needs to enforce the laws that are on the books. 

If the animal control officer handled the situation well, I'd use my letter as a way to commend them. If AC didn't come out at all, I'd complain about that most vigorously. 

As you know, that's the thing about BSL. If AC enforced the laws that are already on the books, most bites (of strangers, at least) would be avoided. So I wouldn't leave it up to politicians to come up with their own conclusions. I'd form the conclusion and spoonfeed it to them: enforce exisiting laws and we wouldn't have as many dog problems as we have. Don't blame my breed when City Hall doesn't do its job.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I am going to write a letter in addition to the email. I got home from work about 20 minutes ago, stopped at the mail box to get the mail and heard them again. They are close to 1/4 of a mile from me but with the way the road curves I can see their house. They had a lady trapped between her mail box and them. WTH? I was getting ready to get back in my car when the dogs finally decided she might hurt them (she started screaming and waving her arms.)

People like this give those of us that work so hard at having well behaved GSD a bad name. I am furious, so I will be not only sending another email but also writing a letter. I am going to have my sister write one as well. 

I truly feel for the pups because we know it isnt their fault it is there environment. 

Ok and since I started typing this email (I type 60 wpm) those dogs have done the same barking thing two more times.

Our county (douglas county ga) is very strict on "dangerous" breeds. They will not adopt a GSD without a fence check, and I checked their law last night. These people are in violation of almost every section of it. 

I am by no means an expert but from seeing how these dogs react (with the ears back and the hackles up) I am thinking possibly fear aggression?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would call AC. Again and again. Until these pups are picked up and taken. The may fare better elsewhere.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddPeople like this give those of us that work so hard at having well behaved GSD a bad name.


I agree. It's kind of sad to think that, before I can decide on a law school, I need to double check the cities laws and make sure I am even allowed to live there, restriction free, with Jerz.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would walk by that place again, maybe you and your DH, no kids or dogs. actually, i would do it often, and see if these dogs are actually running loose alot. if they are i would most certainly call animal control. i have been in similar situations more times than not.
i can see one fluke incident, but you won't know unless you see it again. or, you could call animal control and ask them to watch the place fairly often. the sad thing is, animal control usually won't do anything if they don't catch them in the act. or at least thats how they do it here, or unless something bad happens, etc. 
i always carry pepper spray, and i will let them have it if the owner isn't present at the time of attack, confrontaion, whatever.

debbie

debbie


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I am going to follow some advice from a friend, and keep contacting AC and also get in touch with LE and anyone else who can help before someone gets bit or one of the pups ends up getting hit by a car.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think a letter threatening legal action will go farther with some people than animal control will ever. In my neck of the woods, you do not need a license, you do not need confinement, if you own the dogs, they do absolutely nothing until they bite someone or they are shot by someone. 

Oh, there is a law that you need a license -- joke #1, and there is a law that you need to have control of your dog -- leash law -- joke #2. 

The fact is, our dog warden went to my neighbors who have no licenses and loose dogs that were complained about frequently and did nothing. 

Someone I worked with had the dog warden come to her house on a complaint. While he was there, he was going to site her for not having her dogs licensed. She told him that when every one else on her road had a license for their dog, she would get one. He went away and did not return. She was not cited. 

The only person I know that has ever gotten in trouble for the lack of a license was when his dog was dropped off to the shelter by a neighbor.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Doesnt work that way here. I have dealt with AC before. If they get enough complaints they will take the dogs.

Considering I cant afford an attorney, I will do the best I can with the resources I have available.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I would call and report and call and report and.....call and report. Everytime you see the dogs loose and threatening someone I would call.

I would also carry something to defend yourself....by whatever means needed, and I mean that literly, from these dogs.

These dogs are dangerous and running loose. They arent dogs running loose that are annoying. They charge people, hackles raised, run around people and apperantly corner them.

To me they sound like they are just waiting and slowly getting braver and more dangerous before they attack someone. If one starts it, I have a feeling the other two will join in and, someone, say the women at her mail box, wont be able to really defend herself alone against 3 GSDs.

I hate it for the dogs, but its just not worth it. There are to many good GSDs that are sweet, loving, caring, etc who need help. You cant save them all and when it comes down to picking...(and yes, sometimes you have to pick as much as it stinks) which would you pick?

I know I wouldnt pick these GSDs, not when there are three others out there without the history and problems and aggressive issues. Harsh, yes, stink, oh for sure, reality....very very much so.

*puts on flame suit* lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would still write your neighbor a letter:

Dear Neighbor,

I really did not appreciate being accosted by your dogs the other day. I did not make a huge ruckous at the time as I had a child and a dog with me and I did not want to cause them to react. 

However, if one of your dogs does bite me, there is a report of this incident. I will hire a lawyer and will prosecute this to the extent possible. 

Please heed this warning before your dogs bite someone and will have to be put down. Then everyone is happier. 

**************************************************

None of this is a lie. You do not have the money for a lawyer? With a healthy dog bite, they will be lining up at your door to take the case on a contingency. It is only owners of offending dogs that have a hard time finding a lawyer to defend them. 

A GSD bite almost always requires medical attention. If it breaks the skin, you had better ensure that the rabies vaccine is current at the least, but usually a good GSD bite will net you a few stiches, antibiotics, etc. A bad scene with three dogs might mean a hospital stay. Why should you have to pay for this? 

Unfortunately, almost always, in order to get the homeowner's insurance to kick in, you have to sue. 

I would keep a copy of the correspondance and if you are aware that they rent rather than own the property, sending a similar correspondance to the owner of the property makes sense, as it is he who you may need to recover damages from. 

I would also ask AC for a copy of the report and the resolution. 

Good luck.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

WEll I have not confirmed this yet but I am pretty sure the dogs are gone. I took the long way home today so if the lady was outside again I could possibly help her. However, instead there were several police cars in her yard, neighbors standing all around and my SIL called about 5 minutes before I got home to make sure that the ambulance wasnt coming from my house. 

I feel bad, I did everything I could, but I think someone was still hurt by these pups.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You definitely did all you could do. It is too bad. The dogs will be euthanized, but the fault is 100% the owners. Please update if you find out what happened.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I will. I havent seen nor heard the dogs.


----------

